# Worried



## singlefurdad (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello, first time user/posting and please accept my apologies if this subject has been covered before.


I visited the vets today for a check up on my GSD and asked to have him microchipped while I was there. The vet was happy to do so but before putting one in, she checked for an existing one. I was certain that he didn't have one as I have had him for 5 and a half years now (yes I know, I should have chipped him sooner - sorry) and his previous owner was reliant on drugs, fed him on toast for the 6-8 months before I took him and kept him shut in a tiny kitchen. To my surprise, he is already chipped! 


The vet told gave me the chip number and told me to contact the company to get the details put into my name/address etc. When I called the company, I was informed that they need to contact the person who's name is already on record to gain permission. The previous 'owner' has never tried to contact me regarding his well being etc. I believe that he also had another owner prior to them too. 


What is worrying me is: what happens if the person who 'cared' for him before me says that they want the dog back? There was no paperwork involved, I gave them £300 for him after seeing the state of him on an advert online - took him home without him even looking back to her and have loved and cared for him ever since. The records at the vets will all show myself as the person taking him each time etc. 


Can anyone give any advice or shed any light/experience on this matter for me? Im beside myself with worry that I may lose my boy.


Many thanks for reading.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I'm not sure, but if you've had the dog for 5 years, I doubt they would take him from you. I would probably contact animal control and let them know the situation beforehand. Let them know why you came into possession of the dog and how unfit the previous owners were. If they do decide to take the dog from you, which I doubt (the old owner probably won't even respond to the chip company based on how you described them), you should contact a lawyer to see what rights you have as an owner of this dog for 5 years.

What happens if an owner dies, family rehomes dog, and the new owner wants to change the microchip? They can't call the old owner in his grave. That whole thing seems weird to me, but hey, I don't know all the laws.

Good luck!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

You might also check with your vet to see if he/she would vouch for you that you've owned this dog for 5 yrs, it seems like that coupled with the fact that you have no idea how to contact the previous owner would be sufficient for the chip company. If that doesn't work I'd certainly pursue it with the previous owner, otherwise if you should ever get separated from your dog, you may never see him again! Good Luck!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Some breeders chip puppies to help keep track of them. Did they say who was the previous owner according to the info they have?

I bring this up because I obtained a purebred Malamute much the same way. When I finally tracked down the breeder she was shocked that the dog had changed hands 4 times in 2 years and absolutely thrilled that she had landed(finally) in a good home. She was more then willing to help in any way she could.


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Did the company indicate the date or Year that the chip was put in. That info may help you figure out if the owner they have on file is the one you bought the dog from or the owner prior to that person. 

My thought is maybe it was a breeder who chipped and then gave instruction to the original buyer how to change the info but that buyer never followed through doing it. It doesn't sound like the person you bought the dog from would be the type to chip a dog. 

I would talk to your vet and let him know what the company said. The vet probably has some experience with issues that come up. I'm not so certain I would contact ac as it doesn't sound like this situation falls under their jurisdiction and some practices of ac personnel in some areas are less than stellar.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Flip side to this...the original owner purchased the dog from a breeder ---left in the yard alone (may have been blaming themselves all these years), along comes junkie dude and steals the dog, then sells it later on for drugs. You come along and give him what he's asking.


Not good. You might just forgo microchip, maybe a tattoo in the ear? and a really good collar with your info on it. Most people if find a lost dog, that is the go to, tag and phone #. If not wearing and found they usually bring somewhere to check for chip


----------



## Nurse Bishop (Nov 20, 2016)

^^^like like like^^^


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

GatorBytes said:


> Flip side to this...the original owner purchased the dog from a breeder ---left in the yard alone (may have been blaming themselves all these years), along comes junkie dude and steals the dog, then sells it later on for drugs. You come along and give him what he's asking.
> 
> 
> Not good. You might just forgo microchip, maybe a tattoo in the ear? and a really good collar with your info on it. Most people if find a lost dog, that is the go to, tag and phone #. If not wearing and found they usually bring somewhere to check for chip


This is a very good point! The dog could have been stolen...but I cannot imagine someone wanting to take the dog you've had for the past 5-6 yrs for any reason. Chances are they'd just be happy to know the dog "finally" ended up in a good home! So even in this scenario, I'd pursue it if it were me. The fact that you, OP, were looking into doing a microchip says to me that you want to ensure that your dog is safe in the future. I'd do it, and again, if it were me.... It's up to you though obviously, but you could end up making new friends and getting your dog protected in the bargain! Please let us know what you decide...


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

You are in quite the bind legally. You had him for five years so that wil help and you have paperwork on him. But I guess that still doesn't make you the legal dog's owner. I think I would play dumb, forget about it, take GatorBytes' advice and hope that no one claims him.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

What just occurred to me is the following. Are you sure that the previous owner was the legitimate owner of this dog? It seems that the care the dog got there just doesn't make sense that they cared enough to chip him. Could he have been stolen by them? Could it be that the person who chipped him, could still be missing him?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

This happens to me from time to time with dogs in the rescue with old microchips. We register chips for adopters, so we try to handle all this and clear the chip so no one is burdened by worry that someone's going to want to take their dog back. 

Most of the time, there's bad contact info on file (i.e., the chip company is unable to reach them: letters are returned, email bounces, and phone number is disconnected), or the chip was never registered. If they're reachable, they simply ignore the request because they don't want to be bothered about a dog they got rid of. Every once in a rare while someone expresses relief that the dog they once loved and couldn't care for made it out of the shelter alive and into rescue to have a chance at a happy life again -- those are nice calls because then we can get the previous vet records and find out some backstory.

The typical experience for me is that a week later, the chip company transfers the record over because the prior owner ignored their messages.


----------



## singlefurdad (Mar 14, 2018)

Thanks for all of your replies.


I have emailed the microchip company stating my concerns and am currently waiting for them to reply to me. I forgot to mention that my boy was approx 1 year old when I got him (according to the person I got him from) - so being chipped by a breeder sounds like a possibility. I spent much of last night cuddling him (and my other pup) telling them that nobody 's going to take him from me - like I was waiting for him to talk back lol. 


I will update when I get a reply from the company.


----------

